# Duh!! Why didn't I think of using this before??



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

As I try different things to keep my goats milk clean and get it cold fast I found that I want to keep my buckets covered while milking. I tried using handkerchiefs but the milk splashed all over as I milked. Then, my neighbor came up with an 'ah-ha' moment. Cheesecloth!! Why didn't I think of that myself? (kicks self in behind!)

Last night I used non-bleached cheesecloth, attached to the bucket with clothespins and it was wonderful. Not one goat hair in the pail, no miscellaneous pieces of bedding falling into the pail (yuk! :GAAH: ) - I love it!

Does anyone know any reason why I shouldn't use cheesecloth to literally strain my milk as I milk? I, do then bring it into the house and use the real strainer afterwards.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what a wonderful idea! :idea:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Years a go I used cheesecloth to strain but got tired of washing them (Im lazy)
What I do now, or have done is just put a lid over the milk when Im done...course that doenst prevent hair :hammer: gee why does the light bulb go on when I typing. But it does keep the kitties out! :wink: 
Holding it on with clothespins is a stroke of genious!!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

nancy d said:


> But it does keep the kitties out!


 I have that same problem!  I use those square plastic milk crates and put them upside down over one pail while I'm moving goats around and milking the other one. The milk crates keep my kitties, and my dog, out of the milk in the pails when they aren't in my hand.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

How clever! I will keep them in mind when I start milking


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have kitties or dogs that bother the milk pail but with "changing" goats I have had it knocked over before....now I just sit it on the rafter above my head while I switch goats..the pail is lidded so it keeps the bugs out, I have tried the milking through cheese cloth , but found that it "wicks" too much and the whole thing is wet before I'm done, easier for me to strain once through a filter.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

liz said:


> I don't have kitties or dogs that bother the milk pail but with "changing" goats I have had it knocked over before....now I just sit it on the rafter above my head while I switch goats..the pail is lidded so it keeps the bugs out, I have tried the milking through cheese cloth , but found that it "wicks" too much and the whole thing is wet before I'm done, easier for me to strain once through a filter.


Hopefully that rafter is wide. The mental picture of it getting knocked off for whatever reason is priceless.
crocee


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep....it's actually a "leftover" 2x8 from building the barn...and the SAME one that snake I mentioned in LaurelHavens topic was "resting" on...no chance of the milk pail teetering off. :ROFL:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

GAH I still can't get over the snake thing Liz!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Your brillance is showing.  What a great idea! I'm going to have to do that too.


----------



## CountryGalwGoats (Sep 19, 2008)

If the milk "wicks" a lot -- just push it down some in the middle before attaching the sides. This helps it to drain. I do this with my paper towels. I also place a plastic lid on the top, but pushed back a little so it won't splash -- I milk right under the lid.


----------

